# Safflower honey



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

What to expect...............

If its a type that produces honey..... and not all do... you can expect to extract motor oil come this fall. Dark with a green yellow hue. Safflower used to crank out honey but as of twenty years ago some hybrids produce.......... well shall we say........... a beautiful field but not much in the way of a honey crop. Keep us posted.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Safflower is a drought resistant plant.
It does not require very much irrigation because it's a member of the thistle family.
Most growers will preirrigate, seed and wait for the crop to develop.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I love safflower honey! I have had wonderful production from irrigated safflower, but very poor results from dry land safflower. Maybe where you are there is enough rain to create a good nectar flow, but here, I have learned, it must be irrigated. Best wishes.


----------

